# Show Us Your AA Lights



## bf1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Best looking...by TB.


----------



## chipwillis (Jan 1, 2009)

I have just the one.


----------



## Yota (Jan 1, 2009)

I want ONE!


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Yota (Jan 1, 2009)

TranquillityBase said:


>




One of these has to be for sale! Too cool AA lights. Great work as always TB


----------



## jch79 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Nice Mr. TB... blasted Ti =* 

I wonder if I have any AA lights laying around? :thinking: :shrug:

:twothumbs john


----------



## lctorana (Jan 1, 2009)

Feast Your Eyes:


----------



## greenlight (Jan 1, 2009)

I assume the OP meant 'single' AA lights?


----------



## lctorana (Jan 2, 2009)

greenlight said:


> I assume the OP meant 'single' AA lights?


 
Oh! You want *two* AA lights?

By all means:


----------



## gswitter (Jan 2, 2009)

Some of ARC mania's work...


----------



## Igor Porto (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## jch79 (Jan 2, 2009)

Some blasted TB Sweetness and a PhotonFanatic jewel.

Photographing a polished Ti light next to blasted Ti lights is problematic - one reflects light like crazy, and the others soak it up, so I was looking for a backdrop that was neutral and not reflective... 






This was taken about 1/2 second before he started playing with the shiny one, aka The Indian Princess by Fred.

Nice thread idea, Barry. I love my AA lights!

:thumbsup: john


----------



## bf1 (Jan 3, 2009)

John,
I can see why you love those lights.
Best regards,
Barry


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey BF1,

How much are one of those and where can I get one? Thanks.




bf1 said:


> Best looking...by TB.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's mine :laughing:


----------



## MWClint (Jan 9, 2009)

2 mode Peak Pacific, brass head and momentary, ssc p4 U2SWOH


----------



## Buster Bodine (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, nobody said it HAD to be a single AA light and I've been dying to show this one off to somebody since my brother gave it to me for Christmas. Its not nearly as beautiful as some of the custom lights above but its certainly an oldy/goody.

Cold Steel Special Projects "Brute" from the late 80s/early 90s. It takes 7AA batts to fill the hole on this one and the output is pretty amazing when you consider the bulb is just about old enough to vote.

I stuck my Zippo in there for scale...


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice AA-Lights here..:! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockz4532 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 27, 2009)

MWClint said:


> 2 mode Peak Pacific, brass head and momentary, ssc p4 U2SWOH


 
That two-tone look is SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a few old timers that might look familiar. I actually liked them about twenty years ago.







Geoff


----------

